
Facebook takes on Twitch with a new video gaming portal - quark33
https://www.neowin.net/news/facebook-takes-on-twitch-with-a-new-video-gaming-portal
======
funwie
Apart from mostly copying competitors (especially startups), I don’t think
Facebook has introduced useful, original idea products for a long time now.

